# Rollo - Viking Puppy



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Rollo @ 5 months loving the Sante Fe Historical site here in Kansas City. My handsome big guy!


----------



## Davefrida (Sep 23, 2017)

Cool shots of the nice pup. THat was 5mo??


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

Gorgeous puppy! Looks like he is having a great time.


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Davefrida said:


> Cool shots of the nice pup. THat was 5mo??


Yes he is 5 months right now!


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Probably my favorite shot!


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Very nice looking puppy! 


I'm actually in Kansas City for work away from my pup...


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Mei said:


> Very nice looking puppy!
> 
> 
> I'm actually in Kansas City for work away from my pup...


You should have brought Mei & dropped her off so Rollo and I could show her how to cruise the city & eat BBQ! *GO CHIEFS!*


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Chuck94! said:


> Mei said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice looking puppy!
> ...


Haha, I wish I could have brought her. Working up at Ft. Leavenworth and staying just north of KC by airport. So far I've eaten at Q39, Jack Stacks, Joe's and Gates. Slabs tomorrow!


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Mei said:


> Haha, I wish I could have brought her. Working up at Ft. Leavenworth and staying just north of KC by airport. So far I've eaten at Q39, Jack Stacks, Joe's and Gates. Slabs tomorrow!


Hey you are doing great with your BBQ - definitely impressed! The glories KC airport lol ... have you ever done any work Ft. Riley - near Manhattan, KS? Saw a lot of those guys when I'm up at school (K-State)


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Chuck94! said:


> Mei said:
> 
> 
> > Haha, I wish I could have brought her. Working up at Ft. Leavenworth and staying just north of KC by airport. So far I've eaten at Q39, Jack Stacks, Joe's and Gates. Slabs tomorrow!
> ...


I consider myself a foodie, so going only to the best bbq lol. 

No I've never been to Ft. Riley. A lot of soldiers come to Utah from there for training where I work though.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Love the running shot....


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

holland said:


> Love the running shot....


Thank! I'm lucky my little sister has a nice camera and is good at taking pictures!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Rollo is so handsome. Love his running shot too. I also love his name . It was the name of a wolf dog in a series I read who accompanied his human every where in colonial and the revolutionary war America.


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Just based off the name of the thread, is the name from Ragnar's brother Rollo?

Can't wait for the next season!


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Mei said:


> Just based off the name of the thread, is the name from Ragnar's brother Rollo?
> 
> Can't wait for the next season!


It absolutely is!


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Rollo is so handsome. Love his running shot too. I also love his name . It was the name of a wolf dog in a series I read who accompanied his human every where in colonial and the revolutionary war America.


Thank you for the kind words - it really means alot! That's so cool to see another Rollo character! Do you happen to know or remember the name of the series??


----------



## Hellish (Jul 29, 2017)

Hubba hubba


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

*Wipe - Out!*

Please watch the video until the end to see the terrible price Rollo paid for getting distracted by a bird!

Rollo was getting his zoomies out at the park today when an unsuspecting bird caught his eye...Safe to say this distraction proved deadly lol!


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

Haha, love the video!! That was brilliant - silly puppy!


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Haha, awesome!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Chuck94! said:


> Thank you for the kind words - it really means alot! That's so cool to see another Rollo character! Do you happen to know or remember the name of the series??


yes its the Outlander series. Rollo is introduced in Drums of Autumn and is in the next four books. Not a big part but he saves his human Ian multiple times and scares marauders. Cool character.


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

*Graceful Drink from the MO River*

I sat back and watched as my mom abused my puppy...


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Growing quick, handsome boy. FYI, be careful with the hose and water ? intake, lots of air and water in the stomach can cause bloat. He’s still a pup but as he gets older can be a bad thing. Also can delvelop into him biting the nozzle, my old girl broke s tooth on the nozzle, she was insane for the water hose because I introduced her to it as a pup. Just somethings to think about and possibly avoid.


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

I would have never even thought about the potential for bloat - big thanks ozzy for the warning! And yes I quickly found out Rollo was interested in the nozzle so I have taught him to "drop it"!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

No problem.


----------

